# I'm getting jambed up



## frosted flakes (Jul 17, 2014)

Okay, I was out in the shop just tinkering around with my new baby, then the cross slide kept getting jambed up.  It would only get hung up as you turning toward center of the chuck.  Turning out from center, smooth as french silk pie, but then reverse it back toward center, it would sometimes jamb up to a dead stop or hard turns.  I pushed on the tool post and that would sometimes free it up and turn smooth and easy.

I scoured the forums before posting to make sure I wasn't missing something somewhere.  I hope that my gut is wrong, but my feeling its something to do with the nut in the cross slide.  Could it be easy peasee as if some chip got stuck on there.  Like I said, it would sometimes turn smooth, then times she would lock up like a chastie belt.

The  thread on the  screw for the cross slide seem to be in very good shape, the top of the thread is still flat and the edges are still sharp.  

:banghead:


----------



## xalky (Jul 18, 2014)

It could be a lot of things. Simple things first, oil it up, the screw the ways. Check for an errant chip. If I remember right, the cross slide screw should back right out if you remover the retaining screws on the front plate. 

Other , not so simple things are the gibs are too tight, or the ways are worn and somebody tightened the gibs to compensate but the ends will be tight because most of the wear will be in the middle. Same goes for the lead screw. Might be the original lead screw with a new nut, which would be looser in the middle and tight on the ends.


----------



## Splat (Jul 18, 2014)

I think the brass nut is held in place, or should be, no? Maybe it has gotten out of track somehow? I'm going by my Heavy 10 though and it's been a while since I rebuilt the cross slide.


----------



## frosted flakes (Jul 18, 2014)

xalky said:


> It could be a lot of things. Simple things first, oil it up, the screw the ways. Check for an errant chip. If I remember right, the cross slide screw should back right out if you remover the retaining screws on the front plate.
> 
> Other , not so simple things are the gibs are too tight, or the ways are worn and somebody tightened the gibs to compensate but the ends will be tight because most of the wear will be in the middle. Same goes for the lead screw. Might be the original lead screw with a new nut, which would be looser in the middle and tight on the ends.



I will post a picture of the lead screw to have you take a gander at that to let me know if its worn out or not.  As far as the gibs, what are those and where are they located, and how do adjust them?  I figure, once I locate the gibs, loosen them up and try it that way, and if it is still hanging up, then I know its not them, correct?

I would like to the cross slide off and examine the nut on the slide to see if thats the problem, but unsure in how it comes apart.  I am not the type to tear stuff apart, because when I do, I always end up with extra pieces!:yikes: 

The tightness on the cross slide is random, it tightens at all the way over to one side then random spots in between.


----------



## Bill C. (Jul 18, 2014)

xalky said:


> It could be a lot of things. Simple things first, oil it up, the screw the ways. Check for an errant chip. If I remember right, the cross slide screw should back right out if you remover the retaining screws on the front plate.
> 
> Other , not so simple things are the gibs are too tight, or the ways are worn and somebody tightened the gibs to compensate but the ends will be tight because most of the wear will be in the middle. Same goes for the lead screw. Might be the original lead screw with a new nut, which would be looser in the middle and tight on the ends.



It is possible the gibbs were tighten.  I would snug them up sometimes specially the compound if I was holding tight tolerances.  I've used some lathes that I would loosen them as well after another machinist had finished using.  I agree its not doing the brass nut much good if the gibbs are too tight.


----------



## xalky (Jul 18, 2014)

It would be nearly impossible to indicate if it's worn with a photo, unless it's so bad that you can actually see it visually. The randomness of it almost sounds like the nut is loose and binding up, like Splat said. Another possibility along those same lines is that the lead screw is bent. Unfortunately, it could be any of the above scenarios so far mentioned. The only way to really know is to take it apart. The remedy for not having "extra parts" is taking pictures along the way of your disassembly and refer to your photos when putting it back together. The rest of the diagnosis is in your hands my friend.

Marcel


----------



## Don B (Jul 18, 2014)

It sound like possibly your gib key is shifting and acting like a wedge in one direction, is it possible to get an indicator on one end or the other of the key? You could make a little extension for an indicator to get in there and see if the position of it shifts relative to the cross slide, but then again I could be completely wrong, just a thought.


----------



## Andre (Jul 18, 2014)

^^^^^^

By Bridgeport Y axis gib is broken where it captures the adjustment screw, and it will sometimes bind if not oiled.


----------



## frosted flakes (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess tomorrow I will go in after the lead screw and tear down the cross slide to check everything inside.  I will try loosening the gibs first to see if that solves the problem, if not, tear down.


----------



## frosted flakes (Jul 19, 2014)

Your not going to believe this!!!!  I was in the process of tearing down the cross slide and it hit me what the problem was.  THE FREAKIN NUT ON THE END OF THE LEAD SCREW WAS TIGHTENING UP WHEN I SPUN IT CLOCKWISE!  For some reason the thrust washer and washer must have been sticking together to tighten the nut to the point of not turning. DUH!  So to say the least, the cross slide works flawlessly now and is completely cleaned up and oiled, along with the compound.

Thanks everyone for the input.

:allgood:


----------



## xalky (Jul 19, 2014)

frosted flakes said:


> Your not going to believe this!!!!  I was in the process of tearing down the cross slide and it hit me what the problem was.  THE FREAKIN NUT ON THE END OF THE LEAD SCREW WAS TIGHTENING UP WHEN I SPUN IT CLOCKWISE!  For some reason the thrust washer and washer must have been sticking together to tighten the nut to the point of not turning. DUH!  So to say the least, the cross slide works flawlessly now and is completely cleaned up and oiled, along with the compound.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the input.
> 
> :allgood:



You see.....That wasn't so painful! )


----------

